# 2017 front bumper retrofit



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone globally put a 2017 front bumper on a CBA or DBA yet?

I've got a UMS car, and having looked at the pictures I think the 2017 front really brings it to life.

I read about the bonnet curve being different, but I can't see that it is from the pictures online of cars side by side.

Anyone attempted it?

They aren't stupidly expensive.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by bonnet curve, but the MY17 bonnet does have raised lines right along both sides, which meet the raised lines on the bumper.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I believe a few people like Knight Racer and F1 Carbon are trying these now


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

*17 front end*

I am also curious to find out if they will fit.

Part numbers are online for every year except 17 so can't cross referance anything yet.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Found a thread here:
2017 R35 aftermarket body kit? - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

There's a link in that thread to a chap in japan who did it here:
2017 R35 aftermarket body kit? - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


I don't think the bumper lines up perfectly with the bonnet, but I think a decent body shop would be able to cut and repair it to shape as it looks very close.


Won't be cheap though, grill/DRL's/splitter all on top of the bumper. Might as well buy a 2017 to be honest, you're likely looking at £5k.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Looking on Facebook it seems like Kream development are rendering their own version of the MY17 front.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TABZ said:


> Looking on Facebook it seems like Kream development are rendering their own version of the MY17 front.


That will probably fit as well as there other stuff then :chuckle:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> That will probably fit as well as there other stuff then :chuckle:




Given the popularity of their carbon front wings amongst many 35 owners, I'm sure they won't disappoint.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice to hear they've up'd their game then as they seriously need to!


----------

